# Finish this devotional thought



## BobVigneault (Sep 28, 2006)

This is not a trick question or a riddle. This is just an opportunity to share a devotional thought with the board and it's guests. All you have to do is finish this devotional thought as informed by the scriptures and an unction of the Spirit. This thought for the day is called:

*Blood Speaks!*

Hebrews 12:24 _and to Jesus, the mediator of a new covenant, and to the sprinkled blood that speaks a better word than the blood of Abel_.

Genesis 4:10 _And the Lord said, “What have you done? The voice of your brother's blood is crying to me from the ground. 11 And now you are cursed from the ground, which has opened its mouth to receive your brother's blood from your hand._

The scriptures tell us that blood speaks. The blood of Abel cried out to God and God heard it and responded. The writer of Hebrews tells us that the blood of Jesus speaks and it speaks a better word than the blood of Abel. For Abel's blood cried out for vengeance, but the blood of Jesus cries out......


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 28, 2006)

For mercy.


----------



## gwine (Sep 28, 2006)

Forgiveness.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Matthew Henry on Hebrews 12:25*

"First, It speaks to God in behalf of sinners; it pleads not for vengeance, as the blood of Abel did on him who shed it, but for mercy. Secondly, To sinners, in the name of God. It speaks pardon to their sins, peace to their souls; and bespeaks their strictest obedience and highest love and thankfulness."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2006)

I am reminded of this verse:



> Ps. 85.10 Mercy and truth are met together; righteousness and peace have kissed each other.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 28, 2006)

> The scriptures tell us that blood speaks. The blood of Abel cried out to God and God heard it and responded. The writer of Hebrews tells us that the blood of Jesus speaks and it speaks a better word than the blood of Abel. For Abel's blood cried out for vengeance, but the blood of Jesus cries out......



in love for a lost an dying world, begging them to look upon God's judgment, wrath, grace, mercy, and forgiveness for the sins they committed against a just and Holy God, in order to see the love and compassion He has for us.


----------



## Cuirassier (Sep 28, 2006)

What a good idea!




> The scriptures tell us that blood speaks. The blood of Abel cried out to God and God heard it and responded. The writer of Hebrews tells us that the blood of Jesus speaks and it speaks a better word than the blood of Abel. For Abel's blood cried out for vengeance, but the blood of Jesus cries out......



, "paid in full." Repent, oh, sinner, for apart from this blood, there is no defence for you in the court of God's justice. Take hold of it by faith - and of the forgiveness, peace, and eternal life it has purchased and guaranteed. Nothing else is required - and nothing else will suffice.


dl

[Edited on 9-28-2006 by Cuirassier]


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 28, 2006)

You go Daniel, the spirit of Spurgeon is coming through! Great responses all of you. I'm so enjoying this and my soul is feasting on your additions. Don't stop.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 28, 2006)

For me.


----------



## Peter (Sep 28, 2006)

Abel's blood cried out for vengeance, but the blood of Jesus cries out "satisfied, repaid".


----------

